# The System



## Kris Deering

I've been asked countless times about my system and what I use. I've never gotten around to taking any pictures but my good friend Shawn McGrath is an amazing photographer so I asked if he could do some shots for me. Room was done completely by the wife and I. Both of us work in acoustics professionally. The room was designed to be a reference for both video and audio playback with as little compromise possible for both. The room is obviously painted black with black velvet curtains made by my wife surrounding the screen and covering the side windows (along with black-out blinds). I also put Protostar flocking paper on the ceiling from the screen to the first reflection panels to cut down any reflections. Everything done in this room short of laying down the carpet and installing four dedicated 20-amp circuits was done by the two of us.

The System (UPDATED Aug 2021):

Video

JVC RS3000 (Chief Mount on custom rails for changes to throw)
Lumagen Radiance Pro 4246-18G Video Processor
Oppo UDP-203 UHD Blu-ray Player
Kaleidescape Strato 4K Media Player
Kaleidescape Alto HD Media Player
Kaleidescape Terra Server (x2)
Stewart Filmscreen Studiotek 130 G4 Evo Screenwall Vari-mask (140" diagonal 2.40:1)
Panamorph Paladin DCR Anamorphic Lens System
Apple TV 4K

Audio

JBL Synthesis SDP-75 (16-channels)
Emotiva XPR-1 Monoblock Amplifiers (Main L/C/R)
Emotiva XPA-4 Gen 3 (surrounds, rears)
Emotiva XPA-6 Gen 3 (top Atmos speakers, future wides)
Revel Ultima Salon 2 (L/R)
Revel Ultima Voice (C)
Revel Ultima Gem 2 (Surrounds/Wides/Rears)
JBL Synthesis SCL-5 (Top Front/Top Back)
Dual Seaton Sound Submersive HP+ Subwoofers
Dual Seaton Sound F2 Subwoofers

Cabling by Blue Jeans Cable, Monoprice, Tributaries

Harmony Pro 2400 Remote
VTI Equipment Racks
Lutron Lighting Control
Acoustic Treatments by Vicoustic
Riser designed by Auralex

All calibrations done with Spectracal Calman 2020 software and a Colorimetry Research CR-100 tri-stim profiled to a Colorimetry Research CR-250 spectro. Audio calibration performed by Adam Peltz of Bespoke Cinemas.

Photos:


----------



## BrolicBeast

Spectacular room. All that Parasound gear must make for gleeful listening and that RS56/X75 is something special, isn't it? So, with reference gear like that, I must ask: in the realm of 2-Channel, does the raw Oppo BDP-105 XLR output to the Parasound JC-2 sound "better" than HDMI through the Anthem with ARC engaged? I ask because although I love HDMI via Audyssey XT32 on my processor for female vocals and classical music, I tend to like the uncorrected XLR output in direct mode for everything else.


----------



## skeeter99

Great pics Shawn! Love the room, been some changes since I was there last. Need to stop by again next time you host a GTG, I'll be sure to make the trip!!


Thanks for sharing my friend.


Scott


----------



## pokekevin

That is a good looking room!


----------



## aldiallo

killing system I must say!!


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

SWEET! OUTSTANDING!


----------



## Frohlich

Very nice indeed!!!!


----------



## steinfoot

fantastic room. Was the self adhesive back enough to keep the Protostar in place, or did you use some other form of installation?


----------



## Kris Deering

I ended up stapling the Protostar material in place and then using extra material to stick over the staples so you can't see them.


----------



## Kris Deering




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1456230/the-system#post_22920466
> 
> 
> Spectacular room. All that Parasound gear must make for gleeful listening and that RS56/X75 is something special, isn't it? So, with reference gear like that, I must ask: in the realm of 2-Channel, does the raw Oppo BDP-105 XLR output to the Parasound JC-2 sound "better" than HDMI through the Anthem with ARC engaged? I ask because although I love HDMI via Audyssey XT32 on my processor for female vocals and classical music, I tend to like the uncorrected XLR output in direct mode for everything else.



Honestly I like them both. I think this question really boils down to how good your response in the room is without the correction. If you saw my pre and post calibration graphs for 2-channel, they are almost identical. ARC is doing very little. I tend to use the Anthem with more aggressive electronica or industrial music with lots of low bass to incorporate the subs. Any other listening is typically done in pure direct from the Oppo to the Parasound JC-2. But honestly, I could go either way here. The Anthem sounds outstanding even with the extra conversions and processing.


----------



## audiofan1

Nice setup Kris, ya gotta be grinnin when ya Q up a track or a movie!


----------



## drewTT

Very nice. Paradigm Sigs and Parasound Halo are a great combo!


----------



## g_bartman

Very nice indeed. I especially like that thing that spins at 33 1/3 rpm


----------



## Waboman

Great pics of a very cool room. Love the blue LED accent lights.


----------



## Jays86lx

Wow great looking room. Looks very easy to feel comfortable in and really like the accent lighting.


----------



## jnnt29

Kris you have a great room and set up. The pictures really do it justice.


----------



## R Harkness

Kris,


I just noticed this room thread on your sig.


Spectacular room! I love seeing a room dedicated as much as possible to optimizing performance (and it still looks really nice).

I see you are rocking the turntables. Has the siren call of tube amplification ever caught your ear?


As a long time audiophile I found it tough with one room to work with, integrating my demands for top quality 2 channel (and tube amplification) play-back while doing uncompromising HT duty. I think I got pretty close, and it looks like you really pulled it off.


It's also good to see a fellow Masquerade owner. An indispensable piece of gear once you've had it. For whatever reason we don't hear much about that fantastic product much on the forum anymore. (Though it could be down to less traffic on the forum).


Thanks for posting the photos. Great stuff!


Rich H


----------



## David Giles

Very cool setup you have there Kris!!










David Giles


----------



## Franin

Kris your room is amazing, I cant believe I missed this. With your acoustic knowledge your room I bet will sound up there with the best of them.


----------



## russ_777

Sweet looking theater Kris. I have only one comment/question: With all the trouble you went to to blacken the walls, ceiling and what looks like a darker carpet, I'm a little surprised you didn't place the JC-1s outboard of or behind the Sig 8s instead of in the sight line to the screen.


----------



## Kris Deering

All the lights on the amps are blacked out so you can't really see the amps when watching a movie.


----------



## russ_777

Yes, I understand that. It looks like the the tops of the JC-1s would be reflective and perhaps a visual distraction. I guess it wouldn't matter unless you were going for an "image against a totally black background" look.


----------



## Kris Deering

Hasn't been an issue at all.


----------



## AVfile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kris Deering*  /t/1456230/the-system#post_22921572
> 
> 
> Honestly I like them both. I think this question really boils down to how good your response in the room is without the correction. If you saw my pre and post calibration graphs for 2-channel, they are almost identical. ARC is doing very little. I tend to use the Anthem with more aggressive electronica or industrial music with lots of low bass to incorporate the subs. Any other listening is typically done in pure direct from the Oppo to the Parasound JC-2. But honestly, I could go either way here. The Anthem sounds outstanding even with the extra conversions and processing.



I have the Anthem too, and curious if I should upgrade my Oppo 83 to something bigger.


Do you ever use the multi-channel analog outputs of the Oppo with the Anthem (either in Analog Direct or DSP mode) or do only use HDMI with it?


----------



## Kris Deering

Unless you need 3D the 83 is a great piece. Even the analog section of the new Oppo 105 doesn't really improve enough on the Anthem to justify upgrading to it unless you just want some of the other features. The Anthem is an outstanding processor and preamp.


----------



## Dave Vaughn

Awesome Kris...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dave Vaughn

Kris...what are the room dimensions?


----------



## Kris Deering

21x16x8 I believe, though it may be 24. Been awhile since I measured it.


----------



## skeeter99

It feels like 24' length, it's pretty long. Lots of space!


----------



## Kris Deering

Few changes since the photos were taken. I have replaced the Radiance XE-3D and Darbee Darblet with the new Radiance 2021 which essentially fuses the two products together. I have also changed out my low end system completely. I sold my Dual JL Audio F-113s and the SVS PB12 Plus/2 subwoofer and added a pair of Seaton Sound Submersive HPs for the front wall and a pair of SVS SB13-Ultras for the back of the room. This delivers far more low end extension and head room. I have also swapped out the SVS AS-EQ1 with the Audyssey Sub EQ to help a friend out that didn't have the Audyssey Pro Installer kit. These are essentially the same but the Audyssey requires the pro kit which I had but my friend didn't. I'll post some new pictures soon!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Having owned both subwoofer models (but never both models simultaneously), I know your low end performance is foundation-cracking in its potency. I've been looking at the Lumagen 2021, but I currently have a Mini3D and a Darblet, so I'll probably just hold out until Randy and Co. release a 4k passthrough-capable processor. In terms of your recent sub-eq swap, have you ever considered an Antimode Dual Core for Sub EQ duty?


----------



## Kris Deering

Haven't looked at anti mode. I'll give it a look. Thanks!!


----------



## PcGeek626


Kick ass theater!. But the subs,omg!


----------



## bsoko2

Chris, nice setup!


Bill


----------



## Kris Deering

Thanks Bill! Nice subs you got there!


----------



## Kris Deering

Some new gear entered the picture. Replaced the Parasound amps with some new gear from Emotiva. So far quite happy with them. Also did some REW measurements of the new subs. Room has zero modal ringing above 40 Hz and is flat to 5 Hz!!!. Those Seatons deliver massive performance!!!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kris Deering*  /t/1456230/the-system/30#post_23516249
> 
> 
> Some new gear entered the picture. Replaced the Parasound amps with some new gear from Emotiva. So far quite happy with them. Also did some REW measurements of the new subs. Room has zero modal ringing above 40 Hz and is flat to 5 Hz!!!. Those Seatons deliver massive performance!!!


 

"You will give the people an ideal to strive towards..."

 

- Jor El (Man of Steel)


----------



## Kris Deering

LOL. Nice!


----------



## R Harkness

Kris,


I'm just curious: that looks like quite a spacious, tall room. Which room did you choose for your home theater? It looks too tall to be a basement room.


----------



## audioguy

Kris:


In my last two theater incarnations, I have been able to have all of my source equipment in another room with easy access to the rear of the equipment to perform the seemingly unending changes with easy open and lighted access. In the theater I will soon be building, it may not be quite that easy to have the equipment in another room.


When you need to make changes in your stuff (change wires, replace a piece of gear, etc) how difficult is it for you to do that since it appears that your equipment rack is pushed up against a wall.


Also, do you know a distributor for your Onix racks?


Thanks


Chuck


Each time I look at your theater, the gray I was considering for my theater walls/ceiling gets darker. Love your room!!


----------



## Kris Deering




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness*  /t/1456230/the-system/30#post_23519451
> 
> 
> Kris,
> 
> 
> I'm just curious: that looks like quite a spacious, tall room. Which room did you choose for your home theater? It looks too tall to be a basement room.



It is a bonus room that is above my garage on the second floor of my house. Room is 21' long by 16' wide with an 8' ceiling height.


----------



## Kris Deering




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1456230/the-system/30#post_23519505
> 
> 
> Kris:
> 
> 
> In my last two theater incarnations, I have been able to have all of my source equipment in another room with easy access to the rear of the equipment to perform the seemingly unending changes with easy open and lighted access. In the theater I will soon be building, it may not be quite that easy to have the equipment in another room.
> 
> 
> When you need to make changes in your stuff (change wires, replace a piece of gear, etc) how difficult is it for you to do that since it appears that your equipment rack is pushed up against a wall.
> 
> 
> Also, do you know a distributor for your Onix racks?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Chuck
> 
> 
> Each time I look at your theater, the gray I was considering for my theater walls/ceiling gets darker. Love your room!!



Yes at time it can be a pain. Since I tend to stay a bit minimalist (I don't actually have a lot of gear in those racks when you look) I use a lot of gearing swapping times to perform some dusting and general cleaning. I try and keep the components I have to swap or tinker with the most in the more accessible spots too. Stuff I don't have to mess with tends to go in the hard to reach to unreachable spots. Ideally this stuff would be in another room but you have to use what you have.


The Onix racks were purchased from AV123 back in the day, they are no longer available that I'm aware of as AV123 closed down a few years ago.


----------



## R Harkness




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kris Deering*  /t/1456230/the-system/30#post_23520498
> 
> 
> It is a bonus room that is above my garage on the second floor of my house. Room is 21' long by 16' wide with an 8' ceiling height.



Wow, perfect. Nice bonus!


----------



## AVfile

Love those bonus rooms above the garage. When I was house shopping it was the only type of room that gave me an instant theatre, no construction required










Granted I don't have rock solid foundations for my speakers being on the second floor of a wood-frame house, but on the other hand my meagre 400w sub amp shakes the floor better than most 1700w subs.


----------



## Nuz1

So what drove the change from Parasound to Emotiva? I've always read tgat the Halos, especially the JC-1s were something special.


----------



## Kris Deering

Curiosity mainly. After JJ and Gene reviewed them and given their findings and measurements I figured I'd give them a shot. Obviously there is a HUGE difference in cost so if I liked them enough I could put that money into other things. So far they've been spectacular in every regard.


----------



## Nuz1

Thanks for the feedback. I would like to put more power up front and had been eyeing the 3 channel Halo. But I had also read all the good feedback about the XPRs and wondered if I should wait a bit more and see if they come out with an XPR3.


----------



## Kris Deering

You can't go wrong with the Halo amps. They sound incredible and plenty of power. I have nothing but good things to say about them. The Emo stuff just made more sense for me economically and so far I don't feel like I've given up anything. Massive amounts of clean power and great sound.


----------



## bkeeler10

Just noticed this in your sig. How refreshing to see a dedicated theater room optimized for what matters: the video and sound (IME). I always get a chuckle when I see pictures and descriptions of "dedicated" theater rooms in various magazines and such. All these rooms that cost well into the 6 figures sometimes, and yet the equipment and/or layout and/or color scheme and/or other factors make it obvious that they spent money in all the wrong places, while failing to optimize the room for its supposed purpose.


If I had a room to dedicate to theater and music listening, it would look a lot like yours. Perfect.


I heard in another thread that you were interested in auditioning some Legacy Audio speakers. Wondering how that is going, if you've gotten the chance already?


----------



## Kris Deering

They are coming in next week. Should be a lot fun.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kris Deering*  /t/1456230/the-system/30#post_23582320
> 
> 
> They are coming in next week. Should be a lot fun.


 

Prepare your ears for a lot of fun


----------



## Kris Deering

Anyone that wants to hear them as well is welcome to my Pacific Northwest meetup event on August 17th. A full day of demos and food and fun. PM me if you're in the area and want to come, should be lots of fun!


----------



## Kris Deering

Updated the thread with the latest gear and pictures. I am doing some work with Vicoustic right now that will result in some different treatments being used in the room. Look for some new pics soon!


----------



## RobZ

Wow! Love the focus on performance while keeping it looking good. I'm going to pretend I didn't see it to avoid a sudden onset of upgraditis.


----------



## Kris Deering

Thanks. More to come very shortly.


----------



## drewTT

Killer upgrades. Never heard Legacy speakers. They look very impressive!


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kris Deering*  /t/1456230/the-system#post_22920420
> 
> 
> I've been asked countless times about my system and what I use. I've never gotten around to taking any pictures but my good friend Shawn McGrath is an amazing photographer so I asked if he could do some shots for me. Room was done completely by the wife and I. Both of us work in acoustics professionally. The room was designed to be a reference for both video and audio playback with as little compromise possible for both. The room is obviously painted black with black velvet curtains made by my wife surrounding the screen and covering the side windows (along with black-out blinds). I also put Protostar flocking paper on the ceiling from the screen to the first reflection panels to cut down any reflections. Everything done in this room short of laying down the carpet and installing four dedicated 20-amp circuits was done by the two of us.
> 
> 
> The System (UPDATED DEC 2013):
> 
> 
> Video
> 
> 
> JVC X75 D-ILA Projector (Chief Mount on custom rails for changes to throw)
> 
> Lumagen Radiance 2021
> 
> Oppo BDP-105 Blu-ray Player
> 
> Stewart Filmscreen Studiotek 130 G3 (120" diagonal)
> 
> Carada Masquerade Masking System
> 
> 
> Audio
> 
> 
> Anthem Statement D2V 3D AV Processor
> 
> Emotiva XPR-1 Monoblock Amplifiers (Main L/C/R)
> 
> Emotiva XPA-2 Gen 2 Stereo Amp (surrounds)
> 
> Audyssey SubEQ
> 
> Legacy Audio Focus SE (L/R)
> 
> Legacy Audio Marquis HD (C)
> 
> Legacy Audio Phantom HD (Surrounds)
> 
> Dual Seaton Sound Submersive HP+ Subwoofers
> 
> Dual Seaton Sound F2 Subwoofers
> 
> VPI Traveller Turntable
> 
> Lyra Kleos Cartridge
> 
> Parsound Halo JC3 phono preamp
> 
> Baetis Audio XR2 Media Server
> 
> 
> Cabling by Audioquest, Bettercables and Accell
> 
> 
> Exact Power EP-15A Voltage Regulator
> 
> Exact Power SP-15 Balanced Power Transformer
> 
> 
> Remote system using iRule
> 
> 
> Onix Equipment Racks
> 
> Lutron Lighting
> 
> Acoustic Treatments by GIK and Real Traps
> 
> Riser designed by Auralex, Auralex Risers used for SVS subs
> 
> 
> Seating by Berkline and Costco
> 
> 
> All calibrations done with Spectracal Calman 5 software and a Spectracal C6 tri-stim and i1Pro spectra
> 
> 
> NEW PHOTOS!!
> 
> 
> Thanks to German Sotello for some new pics of the Legacy Audio speakers. I will have some better pics up later that show some other new goodies that are coming soon. The older pictures can be found after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the photos Shawn used a variety of lenses and exposures to try and capture the theater. I also took tape off of most of the LEDs on the gear to look nicer but during normal use there are NO lights emitting from any gear that you can see or could compromise the picture.
> 
> 
> Front of the room with lights on medium
> 
> 
> 
> From the front of the room back at the seating
> 
> 
> 
> Shot from the front corner with the equipment lights on and the LED lights in my vinyl shelves on for effect
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment Racks in the back
> 
> 
> 
> Better look at the VPI, such a gorgeous table. Suspended with a SolidSteel wall shelf and a Gingko platform
> 
> 
> 
> Image from Sensaria with Masking System engaged. Exposure is higher and lights are on dim to get a sense of the room around it.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar with the exposure done a little higher
> 
> 
> 
> Same but with exposure to mimic the true look to the viewer in the room
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar
> 
> 
> 
> The Dark Knight Rises with lights on dim
> 
> 
> 
> Me in the photo for a sense of size. I was height limited on the screen overall, but next time I may go with a wider aspect screen (2.1 maybe).


Nice room too bad Emotiva!


----------



## Kris Deering

Too bad Emotiva?? Why?? They've been 100% solid since I installed them and sound fantastic. I could have spent A LOT more but these things have absolutely blown me away for performance and cost.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kris Deering*  /t/1456230/the-system/30#post_24190788 Too bad Emotiva?? Why?? They've been 100% solid since I installed them and sound fantastic. I could have spent A LOT more but these things have absolutely blown me away for performance and cost.


Great had horrendous experience with them never again!


----------



## Kris Deering

I'm sure every company has had its fair share of issues with some customers. I've had lemons from most at one point or another. But so far the emo amps have more than surpassed my expectations in performance and sound with not so much as a single hiccup.


----------



## Kris Deering

Added some new pictures. Recently had the room redone for acoustics. I also did the complete ceiling forward of the sound treatments up to the screen with protostar flocking material to eliminate reflections from the screen.


----------



## BrolicBeast


LOOKING GOOD KRIS!!!  That's an extremely complex [to me] treatment scheme there.  I know you and the Mrs. did the last treatment scheme and got great in-room measured response.  In what *audible* ways does this new treatment scheme improve upon the last one?  Or are you still feeling it out?


----------



## Kris Deering

This one was completely modeled, so it is slightly different. But most of the treatments are in the exact same places as before (the wife and I knew what we were doing the first time). The big difference now is the mix of diffusion and absorption. When we did the new install we did it in phases and the diffusion tightened up the image focus in subtle ways. In all honesty, it made more of a difference to the listening experience in the second row than the first, but the room already sounded fantastic. I would say this is a huge improvement on the aesthetics of the room compared to the bland big black rectangles I had before with some noticeable benefits acoustically. I've been very impressed with the quality and value of the Vicoustic treatments. They have performed every bit as good as what I had before, cost the same or less and make for a MUCH more attractive treatment, which is typically NOT the case with standard acoustical treatments.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kris Deering*  /t/1456230/the-system/30#post_24190826
> 
> 
> I'm sure every company has had its fair share of issues with some customers. I've had lemons from most at one point or another. But so far the emo amps have more than surpassed my expectations in performance and sound with not so much as a single hiccup.



I am curious when you got them did they smell like burned electronics


----------



## Kris Deering

I've had a few amps over the years that have put out some smells. Easy to do when you start heating up power supply, caps and transformers. A bigger concern would be arcing or fire. I haven't had so much as a scent from the Emo amps I have in the room at the moment though.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kris Deering*  /t/1456230/the-system/60#post_24192216
> 
> 
> I've had a few amps over the years that have put out some smells. Easy to do when you start heating up power supply, caps and transformers. A bigger concern would be arcing or fire. I haven't had so much as a scent from the Emo amps I have in the room at the moment though.



Good for you my INTEGRA RESERACH RDA-7 caught on fire ! The new Emotiiva I tried smelled like that new, they went back never again!


----------



## Kris Deering

You'd be first person I know with an Emo amp issue than. I have several friends with them and no problems. But there are PLENTY of great amps out there.


----------



## wse

Always a first time


----------



## Milt99

An Integra Research catches fire, an Emo amp smells like a burnt tuna on dill rye sandwich, I mean who hasn't had this happen?!?

The Internet is lousy with these stories to the point that I get bored reading them.

For this very reason I would never buy either brand, unless they could actually make a great tuna on dill rye WITHOUT burning them, catching fire and stinking up my theater room.


----------



## Frohlich

Chris, your set-up is fantastic. I had never heard of vicoustic before so you just gave them free advertising as I just called them and ordered some WaveWood panels.


----------



## Kris Deering

They are new to the US but have been a big player in Europe for quite some time now. I am currently working on a feature article for their treatments for the magazine. Look for that in the near future.


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kris Deering*  /t/1456230/the-system/60#post_24220350
> 
> 
> They are new to the US but have been a big player in Europe for quite some time now. I am currently working on a feature article for their treatments for the magazine. Look for that in the near future.




Sounds great Kris. As someone whose livelyhood is in Product, I gave them some friendly/constructive feedback around their distribution channels. It shouldn't take a customer like myself 2 hours to figure out the only way for me to buy their product is to call their main number. They are new, have a fantastic product by all accounts...now they just need to let their customers buy their product easily and conveniently










I think AVS would be a great channel for them. Maybe you started a trend here in using Vicoustic products by HT geeks on AVS. Perhaps they could even become a sponsor at some point down the road.


----------



## Kris Deering

Yeah, since they are new they are establishing their dealer base. I don't know if they have a dealer locator on their website, but I know they have a few dealers in my area. I obviously dealed with them directly. I believe you can buy some of their staple products right off Amazon. If you go thru their dealers you can also have a full acoustic model of your room done for a VERY low price. This allows them to show you issues with your room and what products and where would help you out. I should drop Scott a line on them for his podcast. I got a kick out of the Acoustics 101 and 102 episodes with the guy from MSR saying how acoustic treatments are ugly and never pass the WAF test. Definitely not the case anymore.


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kris Deering*  /t/1456230/the-system/60#post_24220454
> 
> 
> Yeah, since they are new they are establishing their dealer base. I don't know if they have a dealer locator on their website, but I know they have a few dealers in my area. I obviously dealed with them directly. I believe you can buy some of their staple products right off Amazon. If you go thru their dealers you can also have a full acoustic model of your room done for a VERY low price. This allows them to show you issues with your room and what products and where would help you out. I should drop Scott a line on them for his podcast. I got a kick out of the Acoustics 101 and 102 episodes with the guy from MSR saying how acoustic treatments are ugly and never pass the WAF test. Definitely not the case anymore.



Sorry for hogging your thread today










I think once you publish an article on their product, it could also drive new sales for them. They just need to be prepared for growth and success. At a minimum they should offer a web based store front so people can go to their site and purchase products (unless that goes against any kind of business model to not compete against their dealers). Since you have a relationship for them, here is some feedback to think about from a product standpoint:


1)typical search takes you to their European (main) website. The two sites (Europe versus USA) don't really link out to each other


2)sale channel needs development (as mentioned above)


3)Website is metric...welcome to imperial USA











4)Their default quantitiy is 10..though they were willing to give custom quantities if needed. 10 might be a good number for non-consumer clients but if they want to tap the HT market, they need to work off single unit quantities and perhaps offer volume discounts.


Let me know if they are hiring a head or Product/Marketing


----------



## superleo

Came to your thread through your sig. Congrats on your room Kris, nicely done!!!


----------



## petew

What did you do for sound isolation? I'm way too far along with my meager build to think about adding isolation, but am interested in your thoughts. Projector noise and squeaking dog toys are the major contributor to my noise floor anyway.


----------



## Kris Deering

Nothing. No sound isolation from rest of house.


----------



## Kris Deering

Updated the first post. Replaced the X75 with the X700 from JVC. Also replaced my ST130 screen material with the ST100.


----------



## SOWK

Nice room Kris! Love the new pics. do you like the sound with the defuses better then the sound with absorption?


----------



## Kris Deering




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOWK*  /t/1456230/the-system/60#post_24764992
> 
> 
> Nice room Kris! Love the new pics. do you like the sound with the defuses better then the sound with absorption?



Thanks! When I redid the acoustic treatment I actually added quite a bit more. My main concern was a room that felt too dead. By adding a mix of diffusion and absorption I still got a really low RT number, but the room doesn't have an overly dead or damped feel to it. In terms of how it sounds, I find it to be largely the same in the main listening position but better in the back row with the diffusor behind the seats.


----------



## SOWK

Seriously though your room looks like a piece of fine art now.


----------



## bkeeler10

Kris,


Are you still planning on doing an in-depth review of your Legacy setup? I have read some of your impressions after the GTG several months ago, but I seem to recall you had planned to write a full review.


The room looks fantastic. I hope to be able to get to that point some day.


----------



## Kris Deering




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkeeler10*  /t/1456230/the-system/60#post_24768066
> 
> 
> Kris,
> 
> 
> Are you still planning on doing an in-depth review of your Legacy setup? I have read some of your impressions after the GTG several months ago, but I seem to recall you had planned to write a full review.
> 
> 
> The room looks fantastic. I hope to be able to get to that point some day.



That isn't going to happen. I looked into doing it but was denied by the powers that be. I honestly can't praise the Legacy stuff enough and it has found a permanent home in my setup but no review will be forthcoming unfortunately.


----------



## bkeeler10

Bummer for that. But hey, about the best endorsement you can give a product when you've listened to as many as you have is to actually buy it. So I guess you kind of like them then?














Thanks.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kris Deering*  /t/1456230/the-system/60#post_24764890
> 
> 
> ...Also replaced my ST130 screen material with the ST100.



That's a pretty calculated move that must be paying off quite nicely. Good thing you have the right room for it. From my research back when I was shopping for my first Stewart screen, I came across the ST100 and considered it heavily, but when adding velvet to the walls and ceiling of the living room went out of the window, so did the ST100 consideration. (Black paint was my limit!) How do you like it?


----------



## Kris Deering




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1456230/the-system/60#post_24786790
> 
> 
> That's a pretty calculated move that must be paying off quite nicely. Good thing you have the right room for it. From my research back when I was shopping for my first Stewart screen, I came across the ST100 and considered it heavily, but when adding velvet to the walls and ceiling of the living room went out of the window, so did the ST100 consideration. (Black paint was my limit!) How do you like it?



Fine so far. I will be doing a full review for the magazine. Basically a fine tuning screen from the ST130 I had before.


----------



## johnmi


Congrats on your room Kris. Awesome job! Anyone can see that you and your wife put ALOT of work into it. Function and beauty wrapped together for a very impressive outcome!   Well done!  

 

John


----------



## Dave Vaughn

I got to see and listen to Kris' theater first hand tonight and it was an audio and visual treat and one of the best experiences I have heard, including trips to Skywalker Ranch and its theater facilities. Kris has created one hell of a room!


----------



## jlohojo7

thats pretty sick man! I love the treatments. That style is right up my alley. NICE WORK.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Hello Kris.
That is one very fine and well planned out room. It looks simply stunning and I am sure it looks and sounds fantastic as well. I am using a single original Seaton SubMersive HP as opposed to the F2's that you have. Plus I am using a Baetis server with Jriver. But mine is only the discontinued HT version. But I like it. Again, your room and gear are simply spectacular. I hope you enjoy it because it would be very sad if you did not. Plus, it's one of the few that I have seen that has a turn table. I have one as well and I do enjoy playing records. I do the best with what I have in my small room. I am not ashamed to say that I am jealous of people with big rooms. Anyway, again, the room from the treatments to the equipment is top notch.


----------



## Djoel

Sweet room hoping some day of having a room as perfect as this one, and equipment nicely arranged around the room. The acoustic panels looking great.

Djoel


----------



## darthray

Kris Deering said:


> I've been asked countless times about my system and what I use. I've never gotten around to taking any pictures but my good friend Shawn McGrath is an amazing photographer so I asked if he could do some shots for me. Room was done completely by the wife and I. Both of us work in acoustics professionally. The room was designed to be a reference for both video and audio playback with as little compromise possible for both. The room is obviously painted black with black velvet curtains made by my wife surrounding the screen and covering the side windows (along with black-out blinds). I also put Protostar flocking paper on the ceiling from the screen to the first reflection panels to cut down any reflections. Everything done in this room short of laying down the carpet and installing four dedicated 20-amp circuits was done by the two of us.
> 
> The System (UPDATED July 2014):
> 
> Video
> 
> JVC X-700 D-ILA Projector (Chief Mount on custom rails for changes to throw)
> Lumagen Radiance 2041
> Oppo BDP-105 Blu-ray Player (region free playback)
> Oppo BDP-103D Blu-ray Player
> Stewart Filmscreen Studiotek 100 (120" diagonal)
> Carada Masquerade Masking System
> 
> Audio
> 
> Anthem Statement D2V 3D AV Processor
> Emotiva XPR-1 Monoblock Amplifiers (Main L/C/R)
> Emotiva XPA-2 Gen 2 Stereo Amp (surrounds)
> Audyssey SubEQ
> Legacy Audio Focus SE (L/R)
> Legacy Audio Marquis HD (C)
> Legacy Audio Phantom HD (Surrounds)
> Dual Seaton Sound Submersive HP+ Subwoofers
> Dual Seaton Sound F2 Subwoofers
> VPI Traveller Turntable
> Lyra Kleos Cartridge
> Parsound Halo JC3 phono preamp
> Baetis Audio XR2 Media Server
> 
> Cabling by Audioquest, Bettercables and Accell
> 
> Exact Power EP-15A Voltage Regulator
> Exact Power SP-15 Balanced Power Transformer
> 
> Remote system using iRule
> 
> Onix Equipment Racks
> Lutron Lighting
> Acoustic Treatments by Vicoustic
> Riser designed by Auralex
> 
> Seating by Berkline and Costco
> 
> All calibrations done with Spectracal Calman 5 software and a Klein K-10A tri-stim profiled to a Jeti Specbos spectra.
> 
> NEW PHOTOS!!
> 
> Recently had the entire room acoustically modeled and treated by the folks at Vicoustic. I will have a feature article about the process soon but here are some wonderful pics that Shawn took of the room after everything was installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to German Sotello for some new pics of the Legacy Audio speakers. I will have some better pics up later that show some other new goodies that are coming soon. The older pictures can be found after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the photos Shawn used a variety of lenses and exposures to try and capture the theater. I also took tape off of most of the LEDs on the gear to look nicer but during normal use there are NO lights emitting from any gear that you can see or could compromise the picture.
> 
> Front of the room with lights on medium
> 
> 
> From the front of the room back at the seating
> 
> 
> Shot from the front corner with the equipment lights on and the LED lights in my vinyl shelves on for effect
> 
> 
> Equipment Racks in the back
> 
> 
> Better look at the VPI, such a gorgeous table. Suspended with a SolidSteel wall shelf and a Gingko platform
> 
> 
> Image from Sensaria with Masking System engaged. Exposure is higher and lights are on dim to get a sense of the room around it.
> 
> 
> Avatar with the exposure done a little higher
> 
> 
> Same but with exposure to mimic the true look to the viewer in the room
> 
> 
> Avatar
> 
> 
> The Dark Knight Rises with lights on dim
> 
> 
> Me in the photo for a sense of size. I was height limited on the screen overall, but next time I may go with a wider aspect screen (2.1 maybe).


WOW!!!
Amazing room!

Ray


----------



## CruelInventions

.. gee, thanks a lot, my scroll finger is going to be sore for days.


----------



## marky301067

Inspiring set up.

Well done.


----------



## Kris Deering

Thanks guys. Some new stuff coming to the room soon. New mains are being built as I type this. Pictures will be added when the time comes. Also just swapped my Lumagen 2041 for the newer 2143.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Kris Deering said:


> Thanks guys. Some new stuff coming to the room soon. New mains are being built as I type this. Pictures will be added when the time comes. Also just swapped my Lumagen 2041 for the newer 2143.


Nice...Are you able to share what mains are in the pipeline? Or is a surprise??? BTW, does the 2143 allow for UHD passthrough? I remember the last 21XX crop didn't, which is why I stood on the sidelines. If they're doing UHD passthrough now, then I need to order one asap!


----------



## bkeeler10

Yes I am interested in what's coming too. The Focus sure didn't last long . . .


----------



## MJV29

Are you going with the Legacy Aeris??


----------



## bkeeler10

I'm rooting for Whisper, if he's staying in the Legacy line


----------



## MJV29

Yeah, not sure if he is staying with the Legacy line either. The Whispers sound spectacular! Make you feel, you are right at the performance! I just got the Focus SE, Marquis and the Phantoms and they are fantastic! Love the sound and can't wait to get them all setup for good. They blow away my recent setup that was Definitive Technology(which I really liked), just what you can hear in speech during a movie is unreal!


----------



## bkeeler10

I've been very interested in the Whispers for over 15 years. Not very likely to happen though. That's a large chunk of change -- just a pair of those would eat up my entire current A/V budget twice over. So I would have to live vicariously through somebody -- and a guy like Mr. Deering who has heard a ton of speakers would be an interesting source for opinions.

Okay, it's not all about me, so hopefully whatever he gets turns out awesome for him.


----------



## MJV29

I agree with you, what ever he gets I hope it turn out to be fantastic for him! Can't wait to hear and see what's coming tho!


----------



## kbarnes701

Lovely room, Kris. Those Vicoustic treatments really give it the wow factor as well as, I bet, making it sound fantastic.


----------



## NorthSky

I just stumbled into this thread; very cool Kris.


----------



## Orbitron

Kris, you replaced a very good StudioTek 130 with the 100, what led to your making the switch? Are the results what you expected or not worth the bother?


----------



## HT-Eman

*color of panel*

Is that a custom color for the wave wood panels. Looks like dark brown . On the website it has light brown or cherry for the color. The one you have pictured is more of a color I need.


----------



## Kris Deering

Orbitron said:


> Kris, you replaced a very good StudioTek 130 with the 100, what led to your making the switch? Are the results what you expected or not worth the bother?


I have an article coming out on this soon, should be on Sound and Vision's website. I tried out the 100 and it made enough difference for me to make the switch (less texture and sparkle in the image). Not something I would tell people to rush out and do if they already own the excellent 130, but if they were in the market for a screen and could get away with the 100, I'd lean that way.


----------



## Kris Deering

HT-Eman said:


> Is that a custom color for the wave wood panels. Looks like dark brown . On the website it has light brown or cherry for the color. The one you have pictured is more of a color I need.


Just the standard black panels. They've been available in this color for awhile I believe.


----------



## Kris Deering

bkeeler10 said:


> Yes I am interested in what's coming too. The Focus sure didn't last long . . .


I installed the Aeris this last month. I absolutely LOVED the Focus and would be more than happy to go back to them without missing a beat. Exceptional speaker. The Aeris is a bit more refined in the mid-range and with the Wavelaunch processor it gives you a bit more flexibility in terms of dialing in the speaker. Adding the extra bass driver also provides a bit more resolution with some notes I've noticed but I wouldn't call it night and day. As I would expect the Aeris is just a more polished version of the Focus for those looking for that little bit more. Obviously it is a tremendous price difference for that little bit more, but that is typically what happens when you hit this level of loudspeaker.


----------



## bkeeler10

Cool, congrats on the new speakers.

Curious if you have heard the Whispers?


----------



## Kris Deering

Haven't had the chance to hear the Whispers yet unfortunately. Would like to have the opportunity at some point.


----------



## Mr. Hatcher

Kris Deering said:


> I have an article coming out on this soon, should be on Sound and Vision's website. I tried out the 100 and it made enough difference for me to make the switch (less texture and sparkle in the image). Not something I would tell people to rush out and do if they already own the excellent 130, but if they were in the market for a screen and could get away with the 100, I'd lean that way.


Kris,

I'll be looking forward to reading this article as it seems you saw the same or similar aberrations as myself. If I had a white screen, the ST100 would be the only option I would go with. I just saw too many issues in the image on every other white screen I tested. The ST130 wasn't terrible, but I saw quite a bit of sparkles in it as well. Even the JKP Affinity screens which are supposed to be super transparent had major sheen issues. It looked like oil on water, to an extent...rainbow colors.


----------



## vasili8

Kris Deering said:


> Haven't had the chance to hear the Whispers yet unfortunately. Would like to have the opportunity at some point.


Great work in the room Kris! Very impressive.
I wanted to ask about the Vicoustic panels and how you went about setting it up? Did someone install for you? How did you know what and where to place these? My room is lacking this and it would be a BIG improvement to get the right panels placed.

Thanks and again, great room!


----------



## Kris Deering

vasili8 said:


> Great work in the room Kris! Very impressive.
> I wanted to ask about the Vicoustic panels and how you went about setting it up? Did someone install for you? How did you know what and where to place these? My room is lacking this and it would be a BIG improvement to get the right panels placed.
> 
> Thanks and again, great room!


The panels are mounted using an epoxy that Vicoustic provides. VERY simple to install. If you don't want to use an epoxy they have other methods and recommendations. The panels are very light (except the wood panels on my rear wall) so you have options. Vicoustic offers both a free or a paid service for recommendations. The free option takes your room and does the low hanging fruit recommendation based on basic acoustic principles (first reflections, bass traps) and this will get you about 85% there. For a small fee they offer a full room model with analysis that will recommend exactly what your room should have and where to place it. If you're coming from nothing or guess work you'd be better off with either method. If you want complete piece of mind go with the full room model. It doesn't cost much and they guarantee the result as long as the analysis and recommendation are followed 100%.


----------



## vasili8

Kris Deering said:


> The panels are mounted using an epoxy that Vicoustic provides. VERY simple to install. If you don't want to use an epoxy they have other methods and recommendations. The panels are very light (except the wood panels on my rear wall) so you have options. Vicoustic offers both a free or a paid service for recommendations. The free option takes your room and does the low hanging fruit recommendation based on basic acoustic principles (first reflections, bass traps) and this will get you about 85% there. For a small fee they offer a full room model with analysis that will recommend exactly what your room should have and where to place it. If you're coming from nothing or guess work you'd be better off with either method. If you want complete piece of mind go with the full room model. It doesn't cost much and they guarantee the result as long as the analysis and recommendation are followed 100%.


Thanks for the information, sounds like it shouldn't be too bad. If I were to go with the paid help ,is there a consultant that comes out and does this for an additional fee? Or is it more based on recommendations and they send out what and where they think the products should go?


----------



## Kris Deering

vasili8 said:


> Thanks for the information, sounds like it shouldn't be too bad. If I were to go with the paid help ,is there a consultant that comes out and does this for an additional fee? Or is it more based on recommendations and they send out what and where they think the products should go?


That depends. Your options are to go thru Vicoustic direct or thru one of their dealers. I think it depends on whether there is a dealer in the area but you can call Vicoustic directly at their US office and ask. If you deal direct you will provide them with detailed measurements (length, width, height, all obstacles including windows, doors, lights, etc) for your room and then they will send the recommendations for panels and placement. If you go the dealer route I imagine they will want to come out and do the measurements and the install. This will of course cost more as you are paying for their time rather than a DIY approach.


----------



## Kris Deering

Updated the thread with new system updates. I have upgraded the room to support Dolby Atmos sound with four in-ceiling speakers from Golden Ear and the latest flagship processor from Marantz. I have also sold my vinyl setup. I will try and get some new photos up soon as I have changed out a lot of equipment lately and fixed up the rack and other bits around the room. Always a continually evolving process.


----------



## RobZ

Kris, again I have to say you have an amazing room and definitely one of my favorites. It reminds me of the WSR magazine screening room I would drool over (the setup with the Dunlavys). What are your thoughts on the Submersives? Obviously they perform well if you added a second pair. I am considering moving from PB13 Ultras to dual Submersives in my space.


----------



## Kris Deering

RobZ said:


> Kris, again I have to say you have an amazing room and definitely one of my favorites. It reminds me of the WSR magazine screening room I would drool over (the setup with the Dunlavys). What are your thoughts on the Submersives? Obviously they perform well if you added a second pair. I am considering moving from PB13 Ultras to dual Submersives in my space.


Without a doubt the best subs I've ever owned. I honestly can't see myself changing them out ever unless they break of course. Extremely clean and visceral bass. The only thing to keep in mind is there is no phase control so you have to be able to phase them from either your AVR or an outboard option (MiniDSP or the like). But they get my highest recommendation for anyone looking for world class bass performance.


----------



## one to Ken

first off, you have an inspiring room! 
Can you tell us why you switched from the Parasound amps to the Emotiva ones? 
Also i'm a bit confused are you using the Focus SE's or the Aeris?
Thank you


----------



## AVfile

Kris Deering said:


> to support Dolby Atmos sound with four in-ceiling speakers from Golden Ear and the latest flagship processor from Marantz.



So long Anthem.


----------



## toddman36

Batsard... 

You have my Legacy speakers.... j/k Damn Id love have that setup, very nice indeed!


----------



## Kris Deering

AVfile said:


> So long Anthem.


We had a day of mourning to give it a good send off. Such an amazing processor. Still love it, but with this job I have to stay near the bleeding edge to test out new stuff so its time had come.


----------



## Kris Deering

one to Ken said:


> first off, you have an inspiring room!
> Can you tell us why you switched from the Parasound amps to the Emotiva ones?
> Also i'm a bit confused are you using the Focus SE's or the Aeris?
> Thank you


Thanks. I did a few weeks of A/B'ing the Parasound amps and the Emotiva amps and couldn't find any reason to keep the Parasounds over what I was getting with the XPRs. I hear a lot of complaining about Emotiva's amps but I find them quite musical and dynamic and I have zero regrets. The Parasounds are fantastic amps though.

I am back to using the Focus. The Aeris sounds tremendous but with all the testing I do I didn't want a speaker that requires a DSP processor in line with it. Hard to do testing of audio processors and room correction solutions when you have another DSP engine and A to D/D to A stage in line. The engineer in me starts getting too twitchy. Plus I think the Aeris was a bit much for my room. I do miss the Aeris though, such a gorgeous speaker and amazing performance.


----------



## Dave Vaughn

Kris Deering said:


> We had a day of mourning to give it a good send off. Such an amazing processor. Still love it, but with this job I have to stay near the bleeding edge to test out new stuff so its time had come.


This is what I keep telling my wife when new boxes arrive


----------



## Orbitron

Kris, don't feel bad; you know that you will have a new Anthem down the road with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## CruelInventions

Kris Deering said:


> I hear a lot of complaining about Emotiva's amps but I find them quite musical


I prefer my music to be musical and my solid state amps to amplify.


----------



## Crunchyriff

CruelInventions said:


> I prefer my music to be musical and my solid state amps to amplify.


And this statement effectively contradicts Kris' in what manner? 

As a professional musician (stage & studio) I can say there are a whole lot of choices to reproduce sound- some more accurately than others. Some* far more* accurately. For Kris to say he's not only happy with the XPR-1 but also stated that he doesn't feel he's given up anything in regards to replacing his Parasounds with them, speaks quite plainly. 

No snobbery required.


----------



## wse

Kris Deering said:


> I've been asked countless times about my system and what I use. I've never gotten around to taking any pictures but my good friend Shawn McGrath is an amazing photographer so I asked if he could do some shots for me. Room was done completely by the wife and I. Both of us work in acoustics professionally. The room was designed to be a reference for both video and audio playback with as little compromise possible for both. The room is obviously painted black with black velvet curtains made by my wife surrounding the screen and covering the side windows (along with black-out blinds). I also put Protostar flocking paper on the ceiling from the screen to the first reflection panels to cut down any reflections. Everything done in this room short of laying down the carpet and installing four dedicated 20-amp circuits was done by the two of us.
> 
> The System (UPDATED July 2015):
> 
> Video
> 
> JVC X-700 D-ILA Projector (Chief Mount on custom rails for changes to throw)
> Lumagen Radiance 2143 Video Processor
> Oppo BDP-105D Blu-ray Player (region free and ISO playback)
> Stewart Filmscreen Studiotek 100 (120" diagonal)
> Carada Masquerade Masking System
> 
> Audio
> 
> Marantz 8802A AV Processor
> Emotiva XPR-1 Monoblock Amplifiers (Main L/C/R)
> Emotiva XPA-7 Gen 2 Stereo Amp (surrounds and top front/top rear Atmos speakers)
> Emotiva XPA-3 Gen 2 Three Channel Amp (rears and extra channel)
> Legacy Audio Focus SE (L/R)
> Legacy Audio Marquis HD (C)
> Legacy Audio Phantom HD (Surrounds)
> Golden Ear Technology SuperSat 50 (Rear Surrounds)
> Golden Ear Technology HTR-7000 (Ceiling/Atmos Speakers)
> Dual Seaton Sound Submersive HP+ Subwoofers
> Dual Seaton Sound F2 Subwoofers
> 
> Cabling by Audioquest, Blue Jeans Cable, and Accell
> 
> Exact Power SP-15 Balanced Power Transformer
> VTI Equipment Racks
> URC RF Lighting Control
> Acoustic Treatments by Vicoustic
> Riser designed by Auralex
> 
> Seating by Berkline and Costco
> 
> All calibrations done with Spectracal Calman 5 software and a Colorimetry Research CR-100 tri-stim profiled to a Jeti Specbos 1211 spectra.
> 
> Older photos:
> 
> Recently had the entire room acoustically modeled and treated by the folks at Vicoustic. I will have a feature article about the process soon but here are some wonderful pics that Shawn took of the room after everything was installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool room Vicoustic I use those as well great products
Click to expand...


----------



## Frank D

Hi Kris, 

Excellent set up!

I gather you really like your Legacys. What do you use your HT for - mainly movies or music? How loud so you normally listen to movies in your HT ? Reference ie 85 db + 20 db peaks or less and why?


----------



## erwinfrombelgium

Sweet looking room! 

Where can we read the article you wrote about?


----------



## wse

Kris Deering said:


> Thanks. I did a few weeks of A/B'ing the Parasound amps and the Emotiva amps and couldn't find any reason to keep the Parasounds over what I was getting with the XPRs. I hear a lot of complaining about Emotiva's amps but I find them quite musical and dynamic and I have zero regrets. The Parasounds are fantastic amps though.
> 
> I am back to using the Focus. The Aeris sounds tremendous but with all the testing I do I didn't want a speaker that requires a DSP processor in line with it. Hard to do testing of audio processors and room correction solutions when you have another DSP engine and A to D/D to A stage in line. The engineer in me starts getting too twitchy. Plus I think the Aeris was a bit much for my room. I do miss the Aeris though, such a gorgeous speaker and amazing performance.


I don't think I would trade Parasound for Emotiva but that's just me.


----------



## arftech

Bravo!!!!!

Al


----------



## BrolicBeast

Glad you love your Vicoustic products. I'm going with a few of them in my room--specified by Acoustic Frontiers. It's so great that you and your Mrs. have the technical expertise to specify your own rooms. I'm thinking about re-purchasing the Focus SE's (If they are still the same price as they were) for the theater lobby. I miss that AMT smoothness. It's musical perfection...truly.


----------



## Hellohowareyou

Kris, so impressed I am with your setup that I put your build page in my favourites. As I try to get a decent set of speaker stand for my center channel, I cannot bust ask where you got it from and if there's a make and model of the unit. I guess you have put a pair of stands instead of one wide unit. I would like to get the same for my very humble setup.


----------



## jaygax

very impressive home theater. those XPR1's look good and the best bang for the buck. i wonder why emotiva's not making powerful amps like those anymore.


----------



## todj

Beautiful setup.


----------



## audioguy

jaygax said:


> i wonder why emotiva's not making powerful amps like those anymore.


Just a guess but I think their primary market is high end but reasonably priced. I am a huge fan of their amps and have owned quite a few (still own one) and have had zero problems. When I think of high end/higher priced, they are not the first to come to mind. If I were in the market for high end high priced mono block amps, the XPR's would have been considered but I'm not their typical client. Summary: they are focusing on highest revenue per set of products offered and the XPR wasn't getting them there. Just a thought.


----------



## lorjam

Thanks for the 11/2016 update. Very nice.


----------



## Kris Deering

Some big updates lately. Added a new scope screen and will be installing the RS4500 this weekend. Traded out the amps so they'd fit better in my rack. Once everything is settled in I will update the main post with new pictures since the whole room has been through a refresh since the last ones (new paint, curtains, chairs, and more).


----------



## Lumatr0n

Oh dear, that`s one h*** of a nice setup! Awesome work man.


----------



## Ronman79

Awesome setup and room, Kris! Can't wait to post mine....I keep having little updates and issues, just a couple months now after getting up and running. Had an Audiosource amp for the atmos speakers go out the last few days. 

Again, your room is such an inspirational theater!


----------



## Bryan Jozwiak

Kris,

I am looking for ATMOS speakers to match up with Legacy Fronts and wondered your opinion.

How did you like the Golden Ears for ATMOS? How well did they match up with the Legacy Fronts?
Why did you change over to the KEFs?

Thanks


----------



## BrolicBeast

Kris Deering said:


> Some big updates lately. Added a new scope screen and will be installing the RS4500 this weekend. Traded out the amps so they'd fit better in my rack. Once everything is settled in I will update the main post with new pictures since the whole room has been through a refresh since the last ones (new paint, curtains, chairs, and more).



Still waiting on those updated pics!!!


----------



## Ian_Currie

Kris, thanks for updating your photos. What a beautiful room! While we have the projector and same size screen, I didn't realize yours was an ST100. Must be nice to not see any of those sparklies!


----------



## audioguy

@Kris Deering

Kris:

I just finished having my 4500 calibrated (by ChadB) and the calibrated output he has told me I am getting mid laser (and high laser) are FAR below what you published in your review of this projector. I think your screen is smaller than mine (mine is 120 x 51) but I am curious about your screen gain. I suspect my gain is less than 1 given it is AT. My throw distance is about 16 feet.

He said I was getting about 107 nits on mid laser and about 40% higher than that on high laser.

If you have a gain of say 1.3, and your screen is smaller, that might explain the difference.

Thanks


----------



## Kris Deering

audioguy said:


> @Kris Deering
> 
> Kris:
> 
> I just finished having my 4500 calibrated (by ChadB) and the calibrated output he has told me I am getting mid laser (and high laser) are FAR below what you published in your review of this projector. I think your screen is smaller than mine (mine is 120 x 51) but I am curious about your screen gain. I suspect my gain is less than 1 given it is AT. My throw distance is about 16 feet.
> 
> He said I was getting about 107 nits on mid laser and about 40% higher than that on high laser.
> 
> If you have a gain of say 1.3, and your screen is smaller, that might explain the difference.
> 
> Thanks


Don't know what to tell you. When I did the review I had a 120" diagonal 16x9 Stewart Studiotek 100 (1.0 gain). I now have a 140" diagonal 2.35:1 screen in the same material. Were his measurements done with the BT2020 color profile? If so, that would drop light output by about 40% (I recommend using the HDR colorspace instead).


----------



## audioguy

Kris Deering said:


> Don't know what to tell you. When I did the review I had a 120" diagonal 16x9 Stewart Studiotek 100 (1.0 gain). I now have a 140" diagonal 2.35:1 screen in the same material. Were his measurements done with the BT2020 color profile? If so, that would drop light output by about 40% (I recommend using the HDR colorspace instead).


Thanks. I'm pretty sure he used the HDR color space but I will check when I get back upstairs.


----------



## Kris Deering

Newest pic of the front of the room with the new center. The image on screen is an actual screen shot that was combined with a shot with the room lights on (image was from the RS600 I had until August).


----------



## Dave Vaughn

No images showing for me.


----------



## audioguy

Dave Vaughn said:


> No images showing for me.


+1


----------



## Kris Deering

Weird, me either anymore. What is the best way to share an image on here? I haven't had much luck lately.


----------



## Cutler

Did you get the new Marquis version?


----------



## Kris Deering

This seems to work better!


----------



## Kris Deering

Cutler said:


> Did you get the new Marquis version?


Yes, installed it earlier in the year.


----------



## Cutler

Kris Deering said:


> Yes, installed it earlier in the year.


Nice.....I called to get a price to retro fit mine....yeah I will be cruising with mine lol. How much of a big difference did you notice? I am considering doing a tweeter upgrade on my Studio HDs to the newer version.


----------



## Kris Deering

Cutler said:


> Nice.....I called to get a price to retro fit mine....yeah I will be cruising with mine lol. How much of a big difference did you notice? I am considering doing a tweeter upgrade on my Studio HDs to the newer version.


Honestly, the difference wasn't that huge. The earlier version was still a fantastic center. This one blends a bit better with the mains when something pans across the screen, and I think voices sound a tad more natural. I think the biggest improvements were in the mid range driver compared to the tweeter itself. But I wasn't exactly slumming it with the original model!


----------



## J.P

Kris Deering said:


> This seems to work better!


Hi Kris, love the room and your reviews! Can you please share some thoughts about the Paladin DCR, is it a keeper ? (Does it ad more to the picture than "just" more light ?)


----------



## Spizz

Kris- what paint color did you use? I can see you have what looks like black velvet in front of the screen and in some photos the rest of the ceiling and wall looks gray in color and then in the equipment rack shot it looks like the wall color is black? A Matt black at that for no reflections as it is showing marks like the flat black I used on my ceiling for my bat cave home theatre room. Great for no minimal reflections but if some touches the wall it marks.


----------



## Ed Weinman

Kris,

Why did you decide to go with a light colored floor?


----------



## WOKNROX

Is an acoustic screen in your future..?

Best thing I ever did...


----------



## Vankyo

Cool! Love this system!


----------



## audioguy

Kris: Just noted some serious changes in your equipment list: New Synthesis Processors (any reason to use it vs the Trinnov?), new speakers. 

I don't recall your previous processor (Audyssey based?) but I can't imagine that upgrade alone would make a HUGE improvement. And maybe the smartest thing was to keep the SubMersives/F2's. I made the mistake of moving to the from SubMersives (via some DIY subs) to my current F18's. I find the SubMersives to be the far better product. In my room, the SubMersives had much better mid/upper bass and cleaner south of 50Hz. My bass is not awful but it sure doesn't sound the way it used to.

Congrats on all of the improvements. I'm sure it sounds (and looks) spectacular.


----------



## Franin

Hey Kris, Just popped in too say hello. Love your system mate. Looks awesome.


----------

